
Uber employees are chatting on anonymous workplace app Blind - febin
https://techcrunch.com/2017/02/25/ubersecret/
======
fullshark
Congrats to the Blind team for milking this for free marketing. How does blind
make money? Anonymous means targeted ads are out right? So do they sell
company data to market researchers?

